# Harley Bike!!  Whats Wrong Here??



## carlitos60 (Jun 18, 2015)

There are 49 People Watching,,,,,,Why????
It's a Buy It Now or Best Offer!!!!

I Made a Nice Offer, But Was Declined!!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/331571947221?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jkent (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like a nice original bike, but the 1920 720 Special camelback bicycles just don't demand the money the motorcyke's bring.
This model would probably be one of the least disirable model of the HD bicycle line.
If this bicycle was an arch bar or the motorcyke model the price would be in line but I think it's high for what it is.
And I think that is what has most peoples attention, is will this bicycle bring that kind of money?
I personally don't think so but these bike's are getting harder to find in original condtion in any model.
JKent


----------



## JKT (Jun 18, 2015)

this isn't the first time he has listed it either..


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 18, 2015)

Ebay bike is pieced together. The seller tells you what he did.
An original complete Untouched bike would be gone all ready at 5K.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63489-Harley-Davidson-bicycle&highlight=harley+Wisconsin


----------



## bricycle (Jun 18, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> There are 49 People Watching,,,,,,Why????
> It's a Buy It Now or Best Offer!!!!
> 
> I Made a Nice Offer, But Was Declined!!!
> ...




...if you put item in watch, you can simply go to your "My E-Bay" and see what it sold for without re-typing the item #. We're LAZY...lol.


----------



## jkent (Jun 18, 2015)

I would not necessarily call that bike pieced together. 
Fork is correct and bars and stem could also be correct.
90% of bike from the turn of the century to the mid 20's will have mismatched tires wheels anyway.
The bike your referring to that we think sold on the Cabe was never metioned if it sold or for how much.
Also that bike is a racer / roadster frame, not the same as the camelback special.
As I said above this would be a less desirable bike frame.
If i'm not mistaken the camelback frames are smaller is size.
I'm not arguing that the roadster frame is a totally unmolested bike and would bring good money 
Even the owner of the bike that was here on the Cabe never really said if the bike sold or if it did for how much.
I know they was asking $6K but the highest offer that was supposedly offered was $5K.
So where did it end up????????
JKent


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks a Lot for the Feedback!!!
I Probably Offered Too Much for Starters!!!

But, He is Obviously Fishing for a Bigger Payday!!!


----------



## dellscycles (Jun 25, 2015)

Its now selling on ebay auction style with no reserve. So I guess we will se what its worth in seven days. And yes it is mine. Thanks John


----------

